# Looking for map upgrade for hook 5



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm looking into upgrading my maps on my lowrance hook 5 that came with a kayak I just bought. I was wondering if there is anybody on here that can tell me what software that I can buy that is compatible with it or at least give me on some advice which mapping software would be best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Take a look at insight genesis. The maps are awesome. https://www.genesismaps.com 
There is a subscription version & a free version (social maps). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you. Yes I did some research and I was considering either C-Map Insight Pro or insight genesis. How do I access the free version and how good is the coverage?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a tip to look out for.. I had a Hook 7 unit and added a map chip. Before the chip the unit just pushed the chart with some lag not quite keeping up with your position but it did ok. After the chip the unit couldn't keep up, too much lag time and not enough computing power. JMO


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would use a navionics chart. You can see what the info looks like online with their chartviewer before you buy it.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I decided to listen to popspastime and not upgrade it. I did not want to risk possibly wasting money buying a maps package that is too big and could possibly bog it down. I'll just save for a new fish finder.


----------

